# Mine won't eat pellets



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

I've been trying to get my P's to eat some Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets to help them with color, but they won't eat the things. Do I have to stick it in their food or is it just a matter of time before they try them?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Most P's wont eat pellets..try stuffing them in some shrimp or cut fish. If not eventually they will begin to starve and have no choice to eat the pellets or die.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

My P's used to avoid anything on the surface... i started putting some frozen fish and beefheart in (which floats) and they gradually started feeding at the top of the tank. I haven't tried pellets yet, but if you're using floating pellets, this may be a good way to get them interested in the food at the top of your tank.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I just only gave them that for about 2 weeks ....i would put some in and they wuldnt touch it , so i took it out and then later the next day add some ......
after about 2 weeks of this they finnally started eating it ...........
they now love them ...............


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

starve them till they eat them







they should eventually eat them


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

I did the same thing Harley did, just kept offering pellets and nothing else until they ate them. After that they would almost smash into the tank lid going after them. Keep trying and be patient. You could always net them and force feed them...


----------



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

how long before they start to fight though? i'd be really sad if they killed each other because they were starving.







or if they completely starved...or does that take a long time?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dont worry about it they wont eat eachother over pellets, just plop like 5 in and wait , dont feed until they eat, keep adding like 5 pellets a day and dont feed till u see em eating, u might wanna try turning off the lights in the tank then putting pellets in , im not sure if this method will work , my p's ate hikari gold since they were .5 of an inch and still eat it along with other brands of pellet every day , its way worth getting them on pellets, its MUCH cheaper than using shrimp,beefheart,bloodworms, etc,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Stuff them in shrimp it works great for me.


----------

